# Taekwondo Kyokushin?



## Axkick1 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello everyone, just wanted to ask a quick question that I have always wondered about. I train in taekwondo but I have always admired Kyokushin/knock down karate for it’s bare knuckle sparring. Would it be possible for a knockdown karate organization to allow me to compete in their kumite even if I’m a taekwondo practitioner? I am planning on finding a Kyokushin sensei to help me cross train.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 16, 2021)

Of course it's possible. They make their own rules, just like anyone else that holds tournies. 
What would stop you from just walking in to the tournament site and signing up?


----------



## Axkick1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Of course it's possible. They make their own rules, just like anyone else that holds tournies.
> What would stop you from just walking in to the tournament site and signing up?


Well I thought the fact that I’m from a different style (taekwondo) would cause some problems. In a lot of the Videos I see on youtube I don’t see many outside styles competing against Kyokushin knockdown fighters. One exception I can remember would be the Sabaki Challenge. Other than that I havnt seen other mixed styles in knockdown karate tournaments.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 16, 2021)

Axkick1 said:


> Well I thought the fact that I’m from a different style (taekwondo) would cause some problems. In a lot of the Videos I see on youtube I don’t see many outside styles competing against Kyokushin knockdown fighters. One exception I can remember would be the Sabaki Challenge. Other than that I havnt seen other mixed styles in knockdown karate tournaments.



How would anyone know what style you practice? How can you tell what styles are practiced by the folks in the videos? If you're fighting under a kyokushin rules, you're going to look pretty much like a kyokushin practitioner.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey @Axkick1, yeah I would think it would be fine, it's happened before. Your kicks would come in very handy too! But yeah definitely worth asking first anyway. The tournaments around here are pretty open to other styles, as long as you compete under the Kyokushin Knockdown rules it's no problem at all. It brings something really exciting to the tournament too.

And a good idea to get some knockdown training too for sure .

And very very important to understand the rule set! There was a muay thai guy that entered one of our tournaments, and he was being a complete knob... breaking the rules and whinging about them. Suffice it to say, the crowd were cheering for the other guy


----------



## Axkick1 (Feb 16, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Hey @Axkick1, yeah I would think it would be fine, it's happened before. Your kicks would come in very handy too! But yeah definitely worth asking first anyway. The tournaments around here are pretty open to other styles, as long as you compete under the Kyokushin Knockdown rules it's no problem at all. It brings something really exciting to the tournament too.
> 
> And a good idea to get some knockdown training too for sure .
> 
> And very very important to understand the rule set! There was a muay thai guy that entered one of our tournaments, and he was being a complete knob... breaking the rules and whinging about them. Suffice it to say, the crowd were cheering for the other guy


Hey thanks so much! That gives me hope to try something new .......and sorry about that crazy Muay Thai guy, yikes..


----------



## Axkick1 (Feb 16, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Hey @Axkick1, yeah I would think it would be fine, it's happened before. Your kicks would come in very handy too! But yeah definitely worth asking first anyway. The tournaments around here are pretty open to other styles, as long as you compete under the Kyokushin Knockdown rules it's no problem at all. It brings something really exciting to the tournament too.
> 
> And a good idea to get some knockdown training too for sure .
> 
> And very very important to understand the rule set! There was a muay thai guy that entered one of our tournaments, and he was being a complete knob... breaking the rules and whinging about them. Suffice it to say, the crowd were cheering for the other guy


Just one more questions good sir  do you know if someone from an outside style can wear their martial arts uniform? Or do they have to wear a Kyokushin dogi when competing in tournaments?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2021)

As long as you make sure to follow the rules, you should be good. Regarding the MA uniform-that would most likely be tournament-to-tournament decision; you'll have to call up and ask, probably when you register.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Feb 16, 2021)

Axkick1 said:


> Just one more questions good sir  do you know if someone from an outside style can wear their martial arts uniform? Or do they have to wear a Kyokushin dogi when competing in tournaments?


Good Morning Axkick1, speaking as a Kyokushin practitioner I can tell you that 'most' organizations wouldn't have an issue with you competing in a knockdown tournament (there is only one organization that still has closed tournaments but that may have changed recently).   It would be a great idea for you to find a Kyokushin Sensei to cross train in KD.  He would also be the best person to tell you if the tournament you would be entering would be a good fit for your current skillset but I suspect you would be recommended to go into a semi-knockdown category before entering into full knockdown.  

PS:   There would be no issue for you to wear your Taekwondo dogi at the tournament but you are basically telling all your competitors that you are from a TKD background and they will more than likely prepare to take away your legs each match.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 16, 2021)

Axkick1 said:


> Just one more questions good sir  do you know if someone from an outside style can wear their martial arts uniform? Or do they have to wear a Kyokushin dogi when competing in tournaments?


Yeah what the other guys said, should be fine. The muay thai guy had his singlet and shorts on which was weird to see haha, but yeah should be fine wearing your dobok.

If you do compete would love if you shared how it goes in this thread, really curious and would love to hear how you found it with your skillset and your approach in the match


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Axkick1 said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to ask a quick question that I have always wondered about. I train in taekwondo but I have always admired Kyokushin/knock down karate for it’s bare knuckle sparring. Would it be possible for a knockdown karate organization to allow me to compete in their kumite even if I’m a taekwondo practitioner? I am planning on finding a Kyokushin sensei to help me cross train.


As long as you don't break any rules, I'm pretty sure it's allowed


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Axkick1 said:


> Well I thought the fact that I’m from a different style (taekwondo) would cause some problems. In a lot of the Videos I see on youtube I don’t see many outside styles competing against Kyokushin knockdown fighters. One exception I can remember would be the Sabaki Challenge. Other than that I havnt seen other mixed styles in knockdown karate tournaments.


It's exactly like a yellow belt having to train with a group of blue belts or vice versa. The party which is alone always feels lonely. But you have to ignore that feeling! Go kick some karate *ss (I have nothing against karate XD)


----------



## flip1sba (May 30, 2022)

I'm from The Philippines and our Kyokushin tournaments allow other martial artists to join. The only thing is that, they have to follow Kyokushin rules such as no punching in the face.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (May 30, 2022)

flip1sba said:


> I'm from The Philippines and our Kyokushin tournaments allow other martial artists to join. The only thing is that, they have to follow Kyokushin rules such as no punching in the face.


Osu, and welcome to the forum.   There are Shinko Shobu tournaments that are basically Kyokushin KD with head punches allowed.


----------

